# Best and Cheap ways to start Screen Printing?



## ShyDeathKitty (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey all!

*INTRO*
I'm brand new to designing shirts. I have made up a few designs and I'm wanting to start my own little label. 

I was just wondering if you could give me a few tips on what I should start off with, As in what I should use which has a low cost.

*AIM / WHAT I WANT TO MAKE*

I would first be creating simple things that only have text on them, Along the lines of this one below.










I then wouldn't mind trying my hand at these types.










Then eventually this...










So basically moving up using multi colours with what I guess you could call layers in them.

*MY QUESTIONS TO YOU!*

*What will I need to create basic Tee's like my first example?* (A rough price would also be nice) Including EVERYTHING that is needed. *Example:* A good, cheap and reliable type of Photo-Transparency paper. 

*Cheap Alternative Ways To Screen Print?*

*Way's I could print them?* What's a cheap printer?

*How do I create multiple layers of colour?* Like in pictures Two and Three.


I'm sorry for any errors in my grammar on this!

Thanks!

Stephen~

EDIT: Here is a video that I want to try and use to make my own Tee's!

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-screen-print-t-shirts


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

If you want to learn how to screen print, you'll have to take some time to learn it and A lot of patience. Screen printing seems fun and easy, but there's a lot of work that goes into it.

Screen Printing:
1.) Print out a negative image on transparency paper.
2.) You need an exposure unit, to expose the image onto the silk screen.
3.) A place to washout your screens with soap.
4.) A place to dry your screens.
5.) A light-safe room to coat your screens with emulsion.
6.) Then you need a place to pressure wash your screens, to blowout the image (in a light-safe room).
7.) You'll of course need at least a 4-color printing press. and for what you're doing, you'll probably want micro registration.
8.) You'll also need ink.
9.) blank tshirts.
10.) and either a conveyor dryer or a flash dryer for curing your tshirts.


The other option is Heat Pressing, which basically eliminates most of the work. Have someone make custom plastisol transfers for you and then you just heat press them onto the shirt. This is what I do, it saves a buttload of time and labor.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

Everything Solostampede said.

Here is a package that can get you going.

Start small grow big.


----------



## ShyDeathKitty (Sep 20, 2010)

Thankyou guys so much for this info! It's helped alot :]


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The good news is those are relatively simple prints, so it's a good place to start (some people try to do too much too quickly).

I particularly like starting with a distressed looking print, since they're more forgiving. It's not uncommon for a new printer to have ink where they don't want it, or not enough ink where they do want it. With a distressed design, that often doesn't matter 

A package starter kit would probably be a good place to start if you are serious about printing for yourself. If what you're really focused on is starting the label (not necessarily both that _and_ the print side) it's always good to consider starting out by just ordering shirts from a printer though.

(which isn't the route I chose, so it's not that I'm recommending you _don't_ print yourself, so much as that you make sure you're positive it's what you actually want to do - it can be a lot to take on, and it comes with its own pros and cons)


----------



## ShyDeathKitty (Sep 20, 2010)

@Solmu, Thanks for the advice! I want to start off making some of my own shirts just to stand out with my own style. I'm sure what I will be creating will catch on to the people I'm usually around. (Generally the scene/emo genre of clothing) 

Do you have any good examples of any starter kits?


----------



## Egotistic (Aug 28, 2010)

WAS also lookin to start again, i jsut got my shirts printed from a printer but, i would like to cut them out and do it myself, lasttime i burned a screen was in highschool ahhh 3 years ago, i still remember most of the steps, but wonder if you guys suggest any good informative videos that could help me remember, i got a room in my house where i can burn the image and wash it,
also i forget is it ok to print the photo on transparency paper out of a regular plain hp printer? or will the ink be to thin and the light shin threw?

thanks again
sorry for jacking your thread a little

-Daniel


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

ShyDeathKitty said:


> @Solmu, Thanks for the advice! I want to start off making some of my own shirts just to stand out with my own style. I'm sure what I will be creating will catch on to the people I'm usually around. (Generally the scene/emo genre of clothing)
> 
> Do you have any good examples of any starter kits?


Your designs are a lot better than an emo genre. I can see jpop lovers, streetwear lovers, and other teens and even adults wearing them.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

if you want an inexpensive way to start that can do very good registration for multi colors after you get comfortable with it, go to www.youtees.net and see what he has. He has a lot of youtube videos that will hekp you get started and he helps those who are his customers.


----------



## ShyDeathKitty (Sep 20, 2010)

Thankyou all very much for the help


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

starchild said:


> Everything Solostampede said.
> 
> Here is a package that can get you going.
> 
> Start small grow big.


 
thats the package i got... youll want some more screens than that tho... and talk to them and see if you can upgrade the wooden screens in the kit to aluminium... the wooden suck and they dont have very nice edges.... head over to ryonet and start looking at EVERYTHING and watching EVERYTHING... then go to youtube and watch every video there.... start soaking in every bit of info you can before you jump in head first... 

the ryonet press is pretty nice for the money but even at that you better have deep pockets... screen printing is cheap compared to other businesses but i still have $3k plus invested in the first 6 months (worth every penny tho)


----------



## phazenix (Apr 8, 2010)

Thx for info Terry.. 
youtees(Lee) video very informatif


----------

